# Going to Gateway Furmeet



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Jan 13, 2017)

It's in St. Louis and I'm completely stoked. My sister is helping making my fursona and I'll hopefully send pictures to you from it. :3 It'll start in May and I can't wait to see what a furry convention is like. So, what was your first experience to a furry convention?


----------



## AdelynBlair (Jan 31, 2017)

I went to the website and didn't find the dates for 2017?

Edit: In 2016 the date were in May. There are no 2017 dates.

Source: The FurMeet FB page - Gateway FurMeet Public Group | Facebook


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 31, 2017)

Sounds great. Furry conventions can be a lot of fun if you know what to expect, just don't let negative interactions with the online community sour your outlook on it. But most of all, try everything and have fun.


----------



## Keyla (Apr 15, 2017)

Hey! I'm the registration team lead for Gateway Fur Meet and unfortunately we do not have future dates we can release yet.  Rest assured that we are hard at work planning our next convention, and we'll be posting information as soon as it's available.  If you want to know that information as soon as possible, check out:

Telegram announcements: Gateway FurMeet News
Twitter: Gateway Fur Meet (@GatewayFurMeet) | Twitter
Our website: Gateway FurMeet | The First St. Louis Furry Convention! \nStay tuned for 2017 dates and other important information!
If you do happen to have any other questions, don't hesitate to ask us at support@gatewayfurmeet.org .


----------



## O'Snap (May 16, 2017)

If it is this fall hopefully my stuff will be done. I borrowed a friends head and hands this past weekend and I had an absolute blast. If I can't make it this year hopefully next for sure. I am just in O'Fallon.


----------

